# Hamburgo Junho 2008



## mocha (1 Jul 2008 às 21:58)

ola boa noite a todos conforme prometido vou deixar algumas (das imensas) fotos do dia em que postei directamente de uma paragem de autocarro/cabine telefonica com net em hamburgo

este dia amanheceu com muito calor, mas com nuvens a aparecer no horizonte











a famosa cabine na paragem do autocarro






e depois foi a escuridão total, ate metia medo


























last but not the least, Harburg as 22h30m 






pro ano ha mais


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2008 às 22:59)

Belas fotos mocha

Este ano tambem vou ter visitar a Alemanha, vou para a Baviera, mais precisamente _München_.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2008 às 23:02)

Belas fotos mocha!

Foste mesmo _na hora do espectáculo_


----------



## vitamos (2 Jul 2008 às 10:50)

Obrigado pela partilha de fotos *mocha*!


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2008 às 11:22)

Boas fotos mocha !

Já agora, só ontem soube, há alguns dias atrás o granizo provocou um prejuizo enorme à VW em Emden, a Oeste de Hamburgo. Muitos milhares de carros novos em folha foram atingidos numa dessas tempestades pelo granizo deixando marcas em muitos deles.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7477849.stm


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2008 às 11:45)

Boas fotos mocha!

Só um à parte se por cá existisse paragens de autocarro com acesso à net, muita gente perdia o autocarro


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2008 às 12:13)

Foste mesmo na hora "h" *mocha*!
Estive em Hamburgo como uma espécie de escala que fiz quando ia a caminho da Dinamarca. Não conheço praticamente nada da cidade. 
No entanto, também eu apanhei uma valente molha nas poucas horas que estive por lá!




MSantos disse:


> Este ano tambem vou ter visitar a Alemanha, vou para a Baviera, mais precisamente _München_.




Se puderes vai a *Füssen*!!
Um dos lugares mais bonitos que já estive!
http://picasaweb.google.com/drepicasso/Fussen


----------



## mocha (3 Jul 2008 às 09:50)

pois é pessoal, é por isto e por outras coisa tambem que adoro a Alemanha, nunca se sabe de uma hora para a outra kaput  pode tar sol, como vir uma tempestade meia hora depois.
Algarvio, isso depende da mentalidade das pessoas, acho que se existisse net na paragem de autocarro não era por muito tempo, pois de certeza que acabaria por ser vandalizada, mas enfim, é uma excelente ideia quando se ta a espera
Não é de descartar a minha ida para la, mas não para já.
Como referiste e bem Vince sobre a queda de granizo, tambem me disseram que tinham caído varias arvores de porte grande, mas nao encontrei qlq noticia.
Tenho muitas fotos como podem imaginar, mas algumas não ficaram tão boas, e tambem não quiz tar a fazer um grande post, até porque mostrei aquilo que queria, esse dia foi de pura adrenalina


----------

